# Not even MacGyver can't fix it ...



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

Hopefully . it's not a repost....


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

This one is from a few years ago. I'm pretty sure Mac got towed to the dealer.

That being said, he could stand to lose a few.


----------

